# Help keeping fish alive



## fishjive (Oct 29, 2008)

I am new to these fish chatrooms things but to get tto the point i have a 75 gallon saltwater fishtank it has been running close to 3 months the only thing i can seem to get to live in it is the original blue damsel. my amonia nitrates and ph check out perfect the tempature is 80. I have to powerheads. two clowns, sailfin tang yellow tang, three damsels and a anemone have all died can someone help please. thank you.


----------



## fishjive (Oct 29, 2008)

oh yeah and my salenity is in the middle of the safe zoneit should be in.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

We'd be happy to help. Please provide as much detail about your setup as possible. Filtration, sand depth and type, live rock, salt mix and exact level, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, alkalinity, and calcium levels if you have it. What is the ultimate goal for the tank?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

If you are using a swing-arm SG tester then it's going to be about 1.023 for safe? i'd recammend using a SG of 1.025-1.026


----------



## fishjive (Oct 29, 2008)

*my fishtank*

the depth is 24 inches deep its a 60 gallon tank frame i believe thats 48 inches by 15 inches i have 60 pounds of live sand and about thirty pounds of live fiji rock. what i have realized is that my nitrates were a little high could that have something to do with it also i added a heater i didnt have one before i heardthat was a must have in a saltwater tank. my amonia is zero ph is 8.0 nitrates is 5 and nitrite is 0. i just got a fox face and jeweled damsel i heard their hardy hopefully they live. if you have any input please help.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

you should stop buying fish until you find the problem. Yes they are hardy fish and can handle much, but you may end up dooming them both. Find the issue, 

what's your alk? 

also it sounds like you overloaded the bio-load from the beginning and it cause all of the more sensitive fish to die (tang and anemone) you need to add slowly to your tank. 

Once your tank has started it's cycle it never ends, and you have to build the cycle up to the bio-load. if you just began your tank with 1 fish then it's only ready for 1 fish. if you build from one to 2 then it'll be fine becauase it gives the tank time to build that bio-load. if you jump straight from 1 fish to 8 fish then that's way over loading the bio-load and you're killing them all. i can't garantee it, but your fish should be fine now with the 3 that you have now. It'll give your tank time to build that bio-load then move to more fish later, or anemone, but not all at once.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i can just guess the anemone died and nuked the tank. 

anemones should not be kept by beggining aquarist.

as already stated, go slow and take you time, rushing things = problems.


----------

